# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Cсылки "навсегда" на качественных сайтах с гарантией индексации!

## DEL

_Ниже привожу информации о сервисе которым сам пользуюсь и потому всем очень рекомендую.
Сервис будет максимально интересен web мастерам как источник заработка на размещении статей "навсегда" и оптимизаторам как лучший сервис для продвижения статьями_

*Gogetlinks.net -  сервис покупки/продажи ссылок навсегда на качественных сайтах.* 

_Среди возможных типов размещения:_

- Контекстные ссылки (ссылка вставляется в готовые тексты на сайте)
- Заметка (обычная ссылка в текстовом окружении - одно-два предложения)
- Ссылка с картинки (какая ссылка может быть еще более естественной) - такого еще нигде нет!
_
Из преимуществ сервиса:_

- Ссылки размещаются навсегда (за хорошую ссылку нужно платить один раз!) Система дает 3 месяца финансовой гарантии на существование ссылок. Если ссылка будет снята вебмастером в течении 3 месяцев, оптимизатор получает обратно потраченные на нее деньги. Т.к. поток заявок постоянно растет, можно говорить о том, что что гарантия распространяется на все время существования площадки.

- Гарантия индексации страницы с ссылкой в Яндексе! Если страница со ссылкой не проиндексируется в течение 45 дней, деньги возвращаются оптимизатору. Гарантия во многом достигается тем, что большинство контекстных ссылок, заметок и ссылок-картинок размещается на уже проиндексированных страницах, а индексация постоянно проверяется и выносится в отдельный показатель площадки. 100% индексация ссылок - это реальность!

- Очень удобный и понятный интерфейс - система постояно совершенствуется

- Возможность быстро получить большое количество качественных постоянных ссылок с вручную отмодерированных площадок - не нужно писать статьи или заниматься их размножением, просто подавайте заявки на площадки. Что еще может быть лучше для молодого сайта? 

- Возможность за небольшие деньги увеличить Траст, тИЦ и PR. Ссылки с картинок ничуть не хуже анкорных передают статические характеристики, но при этом стоят в несколько раз дешевле!

- Возможность снять или поменять ссылки по своему желанию (практически все вебмастера пойдут вам навстречу).


*GoGetLinks.net* максимально упрощает работу оптимизаторов по набору ссылочной массы. Оптимизатор имеет возможность покупать ссылки навсегда в коротких заметках, контексте, а также ссылки-картинки.

Все что требуется от оптимизатора – это создать кампанию и задать цены, а затем расслабиться и проверять поступающие предложения и выполненные задания. Процесс получения постоянных ссылок никогда не был таким простым и удобным.

Плюс ко всему, это единственный сервис, который дает гарантию на индексацию ссылок или возвращает деньги.

Вебмастерам сервис позволяет упростить и упорядочить продажу ссылок навсегда, снизить собственные трудозатраы на бесконечные переговоры с оптимизаторами.

*Основные особенности:*

• Обзоры с ссылками (заметки, контекстные ссылки, ссылки-картинки) размещаются навсегда
• Оптимизатор может задавать параметры страницы, на которой желает разместить обзор с ссылкой: количество внешних ссылок на странице, количество внутренних ссылок на странице, уровень вложенности страницы.
• При размещении обзора вебмастером система проверяет noindex, nofollow, meta, robots, а также сверяет количество внутренних и внешних ссылок с заданием оптимизатора.
• Вебмастера имеют возможность размещать ссылки на любых страницах сайта, если они соответствуют условиям, заданным оптимизатором по количеству внутренних и внешних ссылок, а также уровню вложенности.
• Оптимизатор может отправить на доработку выполненное задание.
• В системе участвуют только сайты, достойные интереса оптимизаторов.


*Что дает GoGetLinks?*

Зарабатывайте на своих сайтах!  Публикуйте заметки об интернет-проектах и контекстные ссылки на страницах своих сайтов и получайте за это деньги. Продвигайте свои сайты в поисковых системах!  Размещайте свои ссылки в обзорах навсегда на качественных сайтах! Выбирайте тип обзора: заметка, контекстная ссылка или ссылка-картинка. Пополните баланс и расслабьтесь, вебмастера сами напишут для вас обзоры и расставят контекстные ссылки.

Вебмастерам

У вас есть сайт, который вы хотите монетизировать или зарабатывать на нем больше, чем сейчас? Тогда GoGetLinks – это то, что вам нужно. Размещайте обзоры и контекстные ссылки на страницах своего сайта и получайте за это деньги. 

*Отлично, но сколько можно заработать на моем сайте?* 

Это во многом зависит от того, насколько привлекателен ваш сайт для оптимизаторов (тех людей, которые платят за размещение обзоров). Например, чем выше показатель ТИц у вашего сайта и чем больше его возраст, тем больший доход он сможет принести. Зарегистрируйтесь, чтобы увидеть цены, по которым оптимизаторы готовы размещать обзоры. Сайт со средним показателем ТИц 300-500 сможет зарабатывать в системе ориентировочно от 3000 до 9000 рублей в месяц. 

*За что конкретно платят оптимизаторы?*

Оптимизаторы платят за размещение заметок, контекстных ссылок и ссылок-картинок на вашем сайте. Заметка – это одно-два предложения с упоминанием о какой-то услуге или товаре с ссылкой на сайт оптимизатора. Контекстная ссылка – это упоминанием о какой-то услуге или товаре с ссылкой на сайт оптимизатора из уже имеющихся на вашем сайте текстов, например, новостей, статей и т.д. Ссылка-картинка – это изображение (фотография, рисунок и т.п.) с ссылкой на сайт оптимизатора. 

_Как это будет выглядеть на практике?_

После регистрации и добавления своего сайта в GoGetLinks вы сможете выбрать понравившиеся задания по написанию заметок, размещению контекстных ссылок, а также ссылок-картинок. Затем вы размещаете их на уже существующих страницах вашего сайта или новых страницах (на свое усмотрение). После этого на ваш счет переводятся деньги в счет оплаты размещенных обзоров. 

*На какой срок размещаются обзоры и ссылки?* 

Заметки и ссылки размещаются бессрочно. Оптимизаторы платят за постоянное размещение заметок и ссылок на вашем сайте. По правилам системы они должны всегда находиться на вашем сайте. 

_Некоторые моменты по работе в GoGetLinks все же пока остаются неясными. Как мне узнать больше о системе?_ 

Как только вы зарегистрируетесь и начнете работу в системе, вы заметите многочисленные подсказки и советы на страницах сайта. Мы постарались сделать сервис максимально простым и понятным. Кроме того, если у вас останутся вопросы, мы обязательно на них ответим. 

Оптимизаторам

GoGetLinks – это сервис, который быстро и эффективно справляется с задачей набора постоянной ссылочной массы для ваших сайтов. Вы можете заказать размещение обзора (короткой заметки, контекстной ссылки или картинки-ссылки) на понравившихся сайтах. Это отличная альтернатива обмену ссылками. Никогда еще получение постоянных ссылок не было таким доступным. 

*Но чем этот сервис отличается от существующих бирж статей или контекстных ссылок?*

В GoGetLinks вам, как оптимизатору, нужно лишь опубликовать кампанию с описанием задания и ссылками, которые вы хотите получить. После этого вы можете отдыхать, время от времени одобряя или отклоняя заявки и выполненные задания. Всю нагрузку по написанию заметок, размещению контекстных ссылок и картинок-ссылок берут на себя вебмастера. При этом все ссылки размещаются навсегда. 
*
А в чем же преимущества системы? Что она может дать такого, чего не дадут другие сервисы?* 

Прежде всего, GoGetLinks экономит массу вашего времени. Использование статейных бирж – хороший, но при этом довольно трудоемкий способ наработки постоянной ссылочной массы: с момента заказа статей у копирайтера до одобрения и размещения их на сайтах вебмастеров проходит много времени. Еще сложнее дело обстоит с обменом ссылками или статьями, который, по сути, превращается в бесконечные переговоры с вебмастерами. 
GoGetLinks позволяет ограничить трудозатраты лишь написанием задания и модерацией поступающих предложений и выполненных заданий. По сочетанию скорости и эффективности получения постоянных ссылок GoGetLinks не имеет себе равных. 

_А что по поводу качества сайтов в системе? И можно ли самостоятельно отбирать интересные сайты для размещения ссылок?_ 

Каждый сайт, который регистрируется в системе, проверяется модераторами. Сайты сомнительного качества, а также сайты, активно занимающиеся торговлей ссылок (более 3 ссылок на внутренних страницах), в систему не принимаются. То есть в регистрации сайтам, которые могут находиться под фильтрами Яндекса и не интересны оптимизаторам, будет отказано. 
Кроме того, вы можете самостоятельно направлять предложения тем сайтам, которые вам интересны, или добавлять какие-либо площадки в свой черный список.

*Перейти на GoGetLinks.net*

----------


## Ingvarr

Еще есть www.liex.ru/

----------


## DEL

> Еще есть www.liex.ru/


я ранее пользовался этой системой, там мне платили за статью 45 рублей, а на gogetliks сейчас я получаю 250 руб. Вывод, я думаю, очевиден

----------

